# What Brand Salt Spreader To Buy?



## fparmenter (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All, I bought a truck this year as I was tired of the high cost of plowing that I was paying. I have a very long driveway (1500 feet long) which is paved but very sloped right down to the street. I was paying a lot for the plowing and salting, and this year (a very light snow year) I did my own plowing which was a good opportunity to get the hang of it. Next year I want to do my own salting too, and need to add a salting unit to my truck.

My truck is a 1999 F250 Super Duty with an 8' Fisher HD plow. I don't know much about trucks but I figured this would more than do it for my driveway, or the neighbor's, or half of the neighborhood if I needed it to. So the question is, how much salt should I expect to apply on 1500 feet of hill, per application, and what type of spreader would you recommend?

I have attached a pic of the truck for you to see. Oh by the way I was paying around $3000 for a light season, and up to $7000 for a heavy snow year. I live in central Massachusetts.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi
If it was me I would buy a Snowex tailgate spreader. I would also buy my salt a pallet at a time. How much salt to spread depends on alot of things, temps which way the driveway face's and of course weather condition's at the time. The best bet is to start out with a small amount of salt and work your way up till you get a feel for it. Now I would only use this method on my own driveway not a parking lot. A snowex 1075 or even a smaller snowex will do your driveway just fine.

Regards Mike


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*snow-ex mini jr
Fixs in your hitch easy to wire
PLUS you can make a couple extra bucks on the side*

http://www.snowexspreaders.com/


----------



## fparmenter (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info! 

I guess my concern is that I have a spreader that will hold enough salt to make a complete salting run on the driveway, maybe even two. I guess I am wondering how far 5 cubic feet should spread. I am also concerned that I can actually get the spreader mounted and unmounted by myself, as my wife hates the cold and heavy lifting. 

I plan to buy the salt by the pallet, in bags. I will keep some amount of salt in the back of the truck for ballast. This year I used 350 lbs of ballast, and everything seemed fine. Next year I will use the same plus the spreader.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

fparmenter;388755 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I guess my concern is that I have a spreader that will hold enough salt to make a complete salting run on the driveway, maybe even two. I guess I am wondering how far 5 cubic feet should spread. I am also concerned that I can actually get the spreader mounted and unmounted by myself, as my wife hates the cold and heavy lifting.
> 
> I plan to buy the salt by the pallet, in bags. I will keep some amount of salt in the back of the truck for ballast. This year I used 350 lbs of ballast, and everything seemed fine. Next year I will use the same plus the spreader.


The snowex 1075 will hold plenty of salt for that driveway, as far as taking it on and off by yourself that can be done but it is tough because of it's size. I have removed a 1075 by myself more than once but it is a job. Western makes a spreader that has a lifting device to help mount and remove it, but I can't remember the model number or if it has had some problems.

Regards Mike


----------



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the exact same situation. I have a 1,400' driveway that is very steep. I used Magic Salt this year that I bought by the bag. @ $15/bag it was expensive but worked very well. No residue and more importantly I didn't have several tons of sand to clean up in the spring. I used 200#'s per storm and it worked very well. I also tried Magic Salt that I bought in bulk as a test. @ $105/ton I am going to try all bulk next year. I can store 2 tons inside, so I think I'm in better shape than most regarding using bulk. If you have to store it outside I can see how it would clump and freeze making it difficult to use in a tailgate spreader. Everyone says the Bulk Magic won't work with a tailgate spreader but it worked great for me--no clumping or bridging at all. The only caveat I have is that I needed to add a vibrator to the spreader. Even the bagged Magic needed the Vibrator. I have a Buyers, Model #TGSUVPROA. Never used any of the others that people are recommending so I can't comment on them but I haven't had any problems with this one. About $575 for the spreader. In reality if you are just doing your own driveway any of them would probably be more than enough to do the job. The convienece of being able to sand on your own timetable is well worth the expense. Plus pre-treating the driveway before a storm makes a huge difference.


----------



## fparmenter (Apr 9, 2007)

OK I am sold, I think I am going to buy a snowex 1075. Anyone have any recommendations where in Massachusetts I should buy it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You don't need a 1075 9 CF spreader for your driveway, a 4 cb ft spreader that would do the job you need and be easier to get in to the truck. most of them are designed for the homeowner or small indepentant operator. 

A four cubic foot unit from a quality manufacturer will do the job and last. The Snoway unit includes a caster wheel and class three hitch mount snowex calls theirs the 375 . if you want more then 4cf buy a 6 cubic foot, they are the smallest commercial size spreader, Snow-ex calls it a 575, Snoway a Snoway 6CF. I have numerous contractors running the 6cf Snoway as their standard means of application. Turns every truck in to a material spreader, but I digress.

Any of the manufacturers have a smaller unit. Buy quality, it is worth it in the long run. If they want extra for the harness and control, buy Karrier Omega controllers and rhino harnesses, normally very competitively priced to the OEM stuff but even higher they're well worth the cost. Far better performance and durability, check the difference it's day and night.

Adding a vibrator and a light is never a bad idea. Match the units, too much vibrator can destroy your hopper. Again, try the folks at Karrier, they will help figure out what unit you should use for your size and application. The Rhino harnesses include a light and a vibrator circuit.


Just my opinion


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would look a fisher 500 or 1000 spreader. So then the plow and spreader match. I personally favor the western/fisher tailgate spreader line for thier reliablity. As long as you grease the bottom bearing they provide years of service. I have not had much luck with the snowex spreaders. The fisher/western design puts the spreader motor inside the spreader so it will not get damaged from backing into something. Where the spreader motor on a snowex hangs below the hopper, exposing it to everything.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;396687 said:


> As long as you grease the bottom bearing they provide years of service.
> 
> Snoway has done away with the bottom bearing replacing it with a poly block. Does the job and never corrodes or needs lubed. can be used as a replacement part on the older spreaders, including other makes.
> 
> The fisher/western design puts the spreader motor inside the spreader so it will not get damaged from backing into something. Where the spreader motor on a snowex hangs below the hopper, exposing it to everything.


Most of the manufacturers (including Snow-Ex) use the enclosed motor belt drive system for their full size units. Most of these are created pretty equal see what the local dealer stocks, that will be the unit you can get the best local price and service for. If you already have a relationship with the Fisher dealer the DD unit is OK, just chose whether you want yellow or red and maybe this year DDizzard white will be added to the mix.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

basher;396684 said:


> You don't need a 1075 9 CF spreader for your driveway, a 4 cb ft spreader that would do the job you need and be easier to get in to the truck. most of them are designed for the homeowner or small indepentant operator.
> 
> A four cubic foot unit from a quality manufacturer will do the job and last. The Snoway unit includes a caster wheel and class three hitch mount snowex calls theirs the 375 . if you want more then 4cf buy a 6 cubic foot, they are the smallest commercial size spreader, Snow-ex calls it a 575, Snoway a Snoway 6CF. I have numerous contractors running the 6cf Snoway as their standard means of application. Turns every truck in to a material spreader, but I digress.
> 
> ...


Good solid input here, I second the Snow Ex 575. The Snow Ex 
TAILGATE units are second to no one. Bullet proof design, industrial duty motors. The Motors are gear driven to the auger. The motor is well protected in a solid steel case. If You hit something and take out the motor on a Snow Ex 575 or 1075, no Western or Fisher, or Buyers for that matter will survive that solid of a hit either. That would be one heck of a hit ! Backing in too snow banks might tweak the frame but you can still spread.
IMO The problem I see with the Red and Yellow ones is the motor is in the Hopper with the salt, personally I dont want anything that doesnt need to be affected by corrosion in the hopper. Simple is a good design when it comes to salt. Keep the componets protected and out of the eliments.
I will say this, if your not too worried about spending a couple bucks get the 575 Snow Ex, you can mount it your self in minutes and remove it just as easy. An Atv jack makes it even easier for one man. You will not be disapointed with the Snow Ex 575. It holds 350#s, plenty for a couple passes.


----------



## fparmenter (Apr 9, 2007)

Many thanks for all of the helpful information!

I guess I will look for a 5 cubic foot size, either Fisher model 500 or Snowex 575. I have a line on a used Snowex 575 for about $700, but I might just buy a new one to be sure I have a warranty. 

I looked at the snowex 375 and it doesn't come with a varaible speed controller by default, and it looks like you need to buy a separate deflector too. I want something that I can control easily and I dont want to buy it and realize I need four other optional accessories to do what I need.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

First off I am a very big supporter of snow-ex. I think they make a very effective product that can stand the test of time. Now, I work for a very big snow and ice management company, and we do have dump trucks and big vee boxes out there spreading salt, but for me I stick with the snow-ex 575. I can salt a big super market with only getting out of my truck twice. Now I may be putting the 575 past its capacity, but it can handle it. The point that I am trying to make is that if I can use the snow-ex 575 on the commercial scale that I using it on, you sure as heck can salt your driveway and probably the rest of the neighborhood with no sweat. And you won't be wasting your money on the capacity of the snow-ex 1075.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

For non commercial the 575 is very easy to manage by one guy. The 1075 with out lifting equipment is way ackward for one guy to hang and remove. I used my engine hoist for mine worked great, but again not as easy as sliding a spreader into the receiver tube. 
How do the Fishers mount ? Do they require hangers from the top rails of the truck like the 1075 ?
I agree on the durability of the 575/1075 (same guts inside just different hoppers) I bought mine used, I put 60000#s threw it last season till my back said time for a bulk set up.

Good luck


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The fisher/western/blizzard spreaders (except proflow 1 and 2) are class three hitch mount. Then there are two mini rachet tie downs that clip on the back of the spreader and go up and over ur tailgate then down to your inside bed tie downs. These really are more for keeping of the spreader bouncing from side to side.


----------

